# SOUTHWEST FATTIE



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

Did a fattie yesterday and thought I would share. Came out great.

Started out sauteing some onion ,jalapeno and red peppers
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ater they loose some moisture I turn off the heat and add in corn,black beans, and black olives
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then its mixed with softened cream cheese, Jack cheese and cheddar cheese.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Spread it all out on ground beef that has been seasoned with salt,pepper,cumin,chilli powder and onion.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Roll it up and wrap in bacon. Then its onto to smoker until an IT of 160°
	

		
			
		

		
	







Off the smoker and resting. I let my fatties rest a good long time so all the cheesy goodness doesn't run out all over the place.
	

		
			
		

		
	







All sliced up!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Plated up and topped with some salsa ,sour cream and green onion.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sure was tasty! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## xray (Oct 25, 2020)

That’s one delicious looking fatty Travis, i bet it tastes even better than it looks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

I love me a good fatty Travis and that one looks really good. Nice tight weave.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2020)

Heck yeah Travis I bet that was delicious. Love all those flavors


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

Tasty looking fatty Travis! Bet it was awesome.  Need to put a fatty on list to do again. That fatty would take a really big taco shell! 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2020)

Holy cow! I bet that tastes good! On to my "to do list"!
Jim


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks to be delicious Travis, Like! RAY


----------



## checkdude (Oct 25, 2020)

That is one delicious fattie!  Really like the flavor combination you used. Will bookmark for when I have enough time to create one of my own. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks and sounds great. Love the flavors. That pic is carousel worthy for sure!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks tasty, nice work


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s one delicious looking fatty Travis, i bet it tastes even better than it looks!


Thanks it was really good!


gmc2003 said:


> I love me a good fatty Travis and that one looks really good. Nice tight weave.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris !  Tight weave is important for sure !


TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Travis I bet that was delicious. Love all those flavors


 Thanks Jake! It really hit the spot!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Tasty looking fatty Travis! Bet it was awesome.  Need to put a fatty on list to do again. That fatty would take a really big taco shell!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Lol this thing was the size of a football. Might need about 3 extra large tortilla to wrap it it up!


JLeonard said:


> Holy cow! I bet that tastes good! On to my "to do list"!
> Jim


Thanks Jim! Give it a try! 


Hawging It said:


> Wow that looks awesome!!


Thanks Hawging it!


sawhorseray said:


> Looks to be delicious Travis, Like! RAY


Thanks RAY! We enjoyed it!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

checkdude said:


> That is one delicious fattie!  Really like the flavor combination you used. Will bookmark for when I have enough time to create one of my own. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I really liked the corn and beans in it. Give it a try!


jcam222 said:


> Looks and sounds great. Love the flavors. That pic is carousel worthy for sure!


Thanks Jeff! If you noticed in the picture I had it with some rice. Tried making it with konjac rice. Turned out great and helped keep the carbs down on this meal.


civilsmoker said:


> Looks tasty, nice work


Thanks civilsmoker!


----------



## forktender (Oct 25, 2020)

Damn that looks incredible!!!!!

That is a work or art. I haven't made a fatty in years. 
Your S. W. fatty is really speaking to me.
how many pounds of burger did you use ? and how many people did it feed? 

The only thing I would change is I would substitute pablanos for the Japs just because I really dig pablanos.

You convinced me to thaw out some burger and ground veal to copy cat your smoke this week.

Thanks for the great idea.
Dan


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

forktender said:


> Damn that looks incredible!!!!!
> 
> That is a work or art. I haven't made a fatty in years.
> Your S. W. fatty is really speaking to me.
> ...


Thanks Dan! I love pablano too! Would be good with those. Just make sure you cook down the onions and peppers to get a lot of the moisture out before stuffing. This is what I used
1.5lb ground 80/20 seasoned how you like or mix in a packet of taco seasoning

The filling I made will make 2 fatties. I'm going to use the other half of filling with some pulled pork for enchiladas later this week

Filling
1/2 large onion
1 red bell pepper
3 jalapenos
1/2 can of black beans drained and rinsed
1/2 can of sweet corn drained
Small can of sliced black olives
4oz cream cheese softened
4oz jack cheese shredded
4oz mild cheddar shredded

For topings I just used some pace salsa and sour cream. And a little chopped green onion.
You could also mix up some corn and black bean salsa with the leftover 1/2 cans from the filling.

I used about 1lb bacon for the wrap
Depending on how many sides your going to have with it I would say 1 fattie should feed 4 people. But stuff like this is always good as leftovers so no big deal if you have extra


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes sir a great looking job there guy.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir a great looking job there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

No problem it is a great looking job.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks terriffic!  Bookmarked.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks terriffic!  Bookmarked.


Thanks GATOR!


----------

